# Menton Day Ball



## Trip_Wire (10 Dec 2006)

I just attened Menton Day in Tacoma, WA at the Tacoma Visitors center. The host was the 1st SFG(A) at Ft. Lewis, WA. 12/08/06

The Special Forces General from Ft. Bragg, who was the guest speaker MG Thomas R. Csrnko, said that the FSSF Association had agreed to continue with reunions and the next one would be in Toronto Canada in 2007.

He vowed that the Special Forces Regiment would be there and would continue to support the FSSF Assn. He also mentioned the special bond between the Princess Pat Regiment and the New Canadian Special Forces unit especially with the 1st SFG(A).

There were maybe eight Forcemen in attendance at Menton Day. One  of them played 'Lily Marlene' on his harmonica, as well as the Army song. He was good! One may have been a Canadian member of the FSSF.

There were over 1,000 People in attendance from the 1st SFG(A), Canadian Princess Pat Regiment, the New Canadian SF Regiment, SF Retiress and SF Assn, and friends of the Special Forces Regiment.

The Drum Line from the Princess Pat Regiment put on their usual black light show! It was great as usual!


Earlier in the week other activties were conducted to include a combined airborne operation. Lot's of new Canadian wings and american wings on the dress uniforms.

My Wife and I enjoyed the festivities, We were seated with a Major from the Princess Pats, I think he was an S-2 for one of the units.


----------



## GO!!! (10 Dec 2006)

Rumour has it that this is to be the last Menton days due to declining membership by the vets - true or false?


----------



## 241 (10 Dec 2006)

Trip_Wire said:
			
		

> The Special Forces General from Ft. Bragg, who was the guest speaker MG Thomas R. Csrnko, said that the FSSF Association had agreed to *continue with reunions and the next one would be in Toronto Canada in 2007.*


----------



## Bartok5 (11 Dec 2006)

I was the senior Patricia at Menton Days this year - I gave the thank-you speech to 1st SFG(A) during the ball.  I'm sorry to have missed you.  One of my officers mentioned that a bunch of Vietnam Veterans were sitting at his table, one of whom referred to Army.ca.  I'm guessing that must have been you.  Small world!

Menton Week was a fantastic experience in every regard.  1st SFG(A) pulled out all the stops to make us Canucks feel right at home for the 10th year in a row.  They are a first-class organization in every sense of the word - "quiet professionals" indeed.  I've honestly never met a friendlier bunch of fellow warriors.  We did some parachuting, some shooting, and just a wee bit of drinking.  A perfect week by all accounts   

The jump on Friday was a hoot - MC-1s off a CH-47 ramp.  The Canadian chalks were a total bag of hammers in the air due to a lack of familiarity with steerable chutes.  Guys criss-crossing every which way.  Our Adjutant had another jumper walk across his chute, then experienced someone else bouncing off his lines.  He ended up landing on the runway, but walked away with just a bruised arse.  The DZ (McChord Airfield) was a total gong-show - more runways and taxi-ways than grass.  I felt bad for our American SF friends jumping our CT-1 chutes onto that DZ.  Thankfully, they got away with just one broken ankle and a herniated disc.  Good fun!

As for the Ball, I was somewhat "constrained" by having to sit at the head table with MGen Csrnko and Col Wendt (Comd 1SFG(A)).  Having said that, I had a great conversation with the General regarding COIN tactics.  The after-party at "The Swiss" bar was truly outstanding.  Outrageous, but outstanding.  Hot girls were making out at the bar, the band rocked hard, liquor was flowing in copious amounts, etc, etc.  We ended up getting a ride back to Ft Lewis from retired Group Sergeant-Major Perry Davis and his wife.  What a total Dude.  Life was VERY good on Fri night, although Sat morning was a bit rough!

Now we've just got to figure out how 3 PPCLI can reciprocate.  I'm thinking of hosting a mountain operations exercise for 1st Group's mountain-focussed ODAs some time next summer.   With some fun social events (sports, dining-in, etc) added on for good measure.  We have an outstanding relationship with 1st SFG(A), and we are determined to keep building upon that.


----------



## Trip_Wire (13 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Rumour has it that this is to be the last Menton days due to declining membership by the vets - true or false?



Please don't confuse 'Menton Day' with the FSSF Reunions. Menton Day is celebrated by the U. S. Army's Special Forces Regiment in December as close to 05 December as their schedule will allow. The 1st SFG(A) has had this activity for several years now. Veterans of the FSSF are aways invited, as well as the Canadian units, who trace their linage to the FSSF.

This is however; not, a FSSF Association  function. The FSSF Association holds it's own reunions, which the Special Forces Regiment supports as do the Canadian Forces. They had announced at their last reunion in Montana that it would be the last one; however, according to MG Csrnko, the SF Regiment, had convinced them (FSSF) to continue with the reunions. So they announced lately, that the next reunion would be in Toronto Canada in 2007.

The Special Forces Regiment has pledged, to support the FSSF through the coming years and to always carry their Colors onward!

Sorry I missed you Mark C., I suspect I was the one he was talking about, although I'm a Korean War Veteran, there were Vietnam Veterans at the table too. I did enjoy his company. (I have his Pic, but didn't want to post it.)  Looking forward to next year!


----------

